# Greetings, my name is sarcasm.



## 32rosie (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi, I'm Emily. I'm also a high school student with a passion for writing, classics, and anything chocolate. I look forward to reading what everyone has to say.


----------



## 32rosie (Jul 19, 2010)

By the by, what are the little dots under my username?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 19, 2010)

Sarcasm meter.  So far, you're not even rating.

Glad to have you around Rosie


----------



## 32rosie (Jul 19, 2010)

Thanks for clearing that one up.


----------



## Like a Fox (Jul 19, 2010)

Ah there we go, there's a hint of sarcasm.

You mean the thing thats says Member with the thingies underneath it?
They fill up green the more you post, basically.

Welcome to the forum, Emily. What kind of things do you like to write? 
I'm pretty well-versed in anything chocolate also.


----------



## 32rosie (Jul 19, 2010)

Yes, the thingies.

I absolutely love to write gothic horror, I have this supernatural fascination(less like King and more like Shelley) that I always go back to. Anything dark really, but balanced with a sense of humor.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 19, 2010)

Like a Fox said:


> Ah there we go, there's a hint of sarcasm.



I knew I could coax some out


----------



## Nickie (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi there Emily, and welcome. If you like chocolate, you must come over to Belgium and sample some of our chocolates here. They are among the best in the world!


Nickie


----------



## Gumby (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Emily, welcome to sarcasm central.


----------



## TheLostBoy (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Emily, I'm also a high school student. I certainly am excited to read some of your writings considering I also write similar to your style. Hopefully we won't scare you away,

     ~Zak


----------



## 32rosie (Jul 20, 2010)

Oh, I'm more concerned with scaring everyone else away.

Thank you for all the friendly hello's. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheLostBoy (Jul 20, 2010)

Haha I doubt you will


----------

